# fileserver mit windows



## sorgenkind (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

habe hier schon mal darüber geschrieben und bin zum Entschluss „Linux“ gekommen. Jedoch zögert sich die Sache noch ein bisschen heraus, so dass ich nun für eine gewisse Zeit dies mit Windows durchziehen muss.

Meine Situation: 
5 Rechner (Jeder Rechner hat nur einen Benutzer) mit Windows XP Professional. Alle sind über ein Router (Zyxel Prestige 650HW verbunden). DHCP ist ausgeschaltet, also jeder Rechner hat seine eigene statische IP!
Nun kommt ein weiterer Rechner hinzu, den ich nur als Fileserver nutzen will. In diesem Rechner befindet sich ein Raid 5 mit 3 * 160GB Festplatten.


Meine Fragen nun:
Ich habe Windows XP Pro und Windows 2000 zur Verfügung, welches soll ich installieren (mir wäre lieber XP)?
Wie muss ich das mit den Domänen einrichten und das mit den Profilen?

Frage an dAmIsTa: Wäre dein Tutorial noch im Angebot, wäre noch hilfreich.

Danke, raphi


----------



## Radhad (9. Juli 2004)

Es fängt ja schon damit an, dass du weder unter XP Pro noch unter Win2k Pro das System zu einem Domänencontroller hochstufen kannst. Dafür brauchst du ein Serverbetriebssystem.

Die gibt es von NT, 2000 und 2003.
Zwischen 2000 und 2003 ist kein wirklich relevanter unterschied für einen Fileserver.

Du müsstest nur ein Anmeldescript ausführen bei den Clients, dass über net use ein Netzwerklaufwerk zu Verfügung gestellt wird, wo man dan auf den Fileserver drüber kommt.


Ohne Domäne brauchst du eigentlich nur ein Anmeldescript schreiben um auf das Netzlaufwerk zu kommen.



MfG Radhad


----------



## dAmIsTa (9. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von sorgenkind _
> *Frage an dAmIsTa: Wäre dein Tutorial noch im Angebot, wäre noch hilfreich.*



Klaro 
Ich schreibe dir morgen ausführlich wie man einen W2000/2003 Server zum DC stuft inkl. DNS, Profilen und Anmeldescripten.


----------

